# brake caliper torque spec



## boner (May 19, 2002)

gonna do the brakes on my car this weekend, what are the torque specs for the front carriers and the guide pins front and rear? thankfully, the rear rotors are new so I don't hafta deal with the rear caliper carrier bolts (which sound like a total beatch to deal with!)


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

I used this DIY guide the last time I did my fronts: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40013

Guide pins on front caliper: 30 Nm
Front carrier bolts: 190 Nm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

thanks!


----------

